# Joomla und ein DKP-System



## Accendo (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Hab mich dran gemacht eine gildenhomepage zu erstellen, die sieht bist jetzt so aus: http://www.never-wipe-alone.at.tc/

Nun fehlt mir noch ein DKP-System und bin fast am verzweifeln weil ich nicht genau weiß was ich da nehmen soll, da ich mich auch mit EQDKP-Plus nicht wirklich auskenne und wie ich das einbinden soll.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Mai 2010)

Du kannst EQDKP nicht IN Joomla! einbinden - zumindest nicht als Laie. Mach per FTP einen neuen Ordner und schieb das entpackte EQDKP darauf. Wenn kein Installationsscript dabei ist, mußt du halt in der Konfiguration (config.php?) SQL Server usw. noch einstellen.


----------



## Accendo (30. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Tipp. Habs so jetzt gemacht is halt nur ein Problem hab meinen Webspace bei kilu.de da geht cURL nicht aber das is nicht so schlimm nur wenn man sich registriert steht da fail sending email


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. Juli 2010)

nö gar nicht schlimm wenn die aktivierungsemail nicht ankommt^^. es gibt sicher bridges für joomla dann muss sich der spieler nur ein mal anmelden. ich machs ein wenig anders. ich nutze eqdkp als portal (also die startseite) und packe als forum phpbb3 rein. mit eqdkp solls angeblich einen single login geben und somit wäre das forum fast perfekt mit eqdkp verknüpft


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2010)

Ist nicht nur "angeblich" der Fall. Das funktioniert wunderbar.

Wir hatten auch eqdkp + phpbb3.

Einfach die bridge einrichten und via phpmyadmin die EQDKP-Gruppen-ID heraussuchen, in welche man die Leute schiebt, welche sich auch im Portal einloggen dürfen, und diese ID mit bei der Bridge-Konfiguration angeben.

Funktioniert auch mit unerschiedlichen Datenbanken, also eine für eqdkp und eine für phpbb3.


----------



## AjaxXx (22. Juli 2010)

Google mal ein wenig bzw schreib mal in ein paar GeekForen. Es gibt sicher ein Plugin für ein CMS mit dem du ein ähnliches Tool wie EQDKP einbinden kannst. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich eh zu Drupal greifen...


----------

